# Enjoying Cornwall



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

Well we are currently at the CC Godrevy Park site, a little overcrowded here, pitches are far too close right around the site.

Previous site was CC Trewethett Farm, that was a great site and would recommend to all.

Dave & Jan


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi that site is 10 mins from us and agree it can be very tight this time of the year.However go when the kids are at school and its a haven of peace and tranquillity.


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Brilliant sunsets at both sites,all the cameras come out and lots of bonhomie at sundown , we stayed an extra night at trewethett just to see it again,love it. Enjoy the rest of your stay. Have you tried St.Agnes ? brens


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

No,heard St Agnes is great but off to Devon tomorrow at Damage Barton for 3 nights

Dave & Jan


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

Damage Barton was a great site, well maintained, helpful staff etc.

Would recommend it to all

Dave & Jan


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

There's always next time :wink:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

we are at an Autocruise club rally at Porth Beach Tourist Park, Newquay, in a weeks time,then popping over to Riverside caravan and camping park at south moulton.then to CL little lilly near Barnstable, meet up with friends to celebrate their 50th wedding anniversary.hoping for good weather so we can sit outside.

cabby


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I am sitting in a mobile home (sorry  ) with a real bog, large shower and huge square shaped lounge just a few yards from Mawgan Porth beach where sand and sea can be found.

This on the same road where last year i decided to fling my self face first on to a Cornish slate wall and slice my face and then an ambulance to A and E in Truro for stitches. (Thank you Monsewer Meniere).

Mevagissey yesterday for the annual pilgrimage to Pasty land. (I am a Pastyfarian 8) ) Seagulls are well down in numbers due to the expected dominance of the human species and it seems more fishing boats turning into half hour trip around the bay vehicles so there is more fish available for our European step cousins.

Although it is due to rain and has been raining with strengthening winds, I find this attractive in a weird sort of way. So sun would be nicer but I'm happy with rain although with grand daughter with us she will have to forgo the beach today. She did go for a swim yesterday; inadvertantly in her new beach frock thing, and we had to come back to mobile home for a shower and change.

Too windy for a hire boat on the Fal so I think it may be Flambards and tonight a dinner at the Falcon Inn.

Wx is due to be bad nearly all week so my tour manager may wish to leave for home early thus avoiding the mega traffic jam we saw on Saturday heading North towards the M5.

TomTom did a brilliant job with its Traffic thingy and whisked us around a huge jam going towards Bodin and took us via the shores of Lake Colliford which we will make an effort to stop there one day. A must stop, i think for the Motor homer.

Breakfast in a mo and then the next highlight is a pasty for lunch and then a whole 24 hours to wait for the next one.

I love Cornwall but really only in the Spring and Autumn. Far too many tat shops, crap shops and crap resturants and too few Cornish people and fishing villages that actually look like fishing villages. France seems to be able to pull off the real thing so much better and with more panache.


----------

